# Williams getting a chance to shine



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Louis Williams of the 76ers has raised his game to a level that should cause him to be considered for the rotation next season. That proclamation may sound ludicrous, but stats don’t lie and with Williams being a sponge to anyone that offers advice, he definitely will be an option Cheeks looks to next season.
> 
> Let’s take a look back at how far Williams has come since the end of last season. Williams was coming off a year that saw him play garbage time for the 76ers. He had three guards in front of him in the rotation that were projected to play major minutes this season. Williams headed into summer league and opened up some eyes averaging 22 points and 10 assists a game. Many people did not think much about those stats because he was playing against rookies and second-tier free agents. That was big for Williams regardless of it being summer ball.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_21602.shtml

Glad to see him doing well, I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Good thing.

If he can come out next year and give the team a boost like Monta Ellis gives in Golden State we'll be getting somewhere. I mean if he pans out it'll lessen the hurt of ending up with such a low lottery pick.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Good thing.
> 
> If he can come out next year and give the team a boost like Monta Ellis gives in Golden State we'll be getting somewhere. * I mean if he pans out it'll lessen the hurt of ending up with such a low lottery pick.*



Yeah that is killing me Coates all this damn winning


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think we need Starbury to yell at us all so we remember that winning is a good thing.

I wanted to win within reason, but this? This is purgatory.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I think we need Starbury to yell at us all so we remember that winning is a good thing.
> 
> I wanted to win within reason, but this? This is purgatory.


But, I mean, it also means the team doesn't have as far to go. Unless it was a complete fluke, they'll make the playoffs next year. Getting a potential superstar would be nice, but 10 years of sixers history, not to mention the Barkley run, show that it doesn't gurantee a championship, especially with bad management.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> But, I mean, it also means the team doesn't have as far to go. Unless it was a complete fluke, they'll make the playoffs next year. Getting a potential superstar would be nice, but 10 years of sixers history, not to mention the Barkley run, show that it doesn't gurantee a championship, especially with bad management.


Well I agree. They aren't far from the playoffs, but they also aren't far from where they were a few years ago. That's what's scaring me right now.

When team's miss out on the playoffs for a few years, getting back is great. How far could they go? As it stands right now, I don't think it'd be too far. What scares me about this late season push is that King might start believing that this team is close enough to challenge for the East. So then he'll stand pat.

I feel that the team as is right now was more built to welcome a young potential superstar than the team Iverson was drafted into. Hell, maybe even the Barkley team as they tore apart that foundation to fit him in.

So basically I'm sitting here with the same concerns I had before with King. Does he have a plan? And if he does, how far into the future does that stretch?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Well I agree. They aren't far from the playoffs, but they also aren't far from where they were a few years ago. That's what's scaring me right now.
> 
> When team's miss out on the playoffs for a few years, getting back is great. How far could they go? As it stands right now, I don't think it'd be too far. What scares me about this late season push is that King might start believing that this team is close enough to challenge for the East. So then he'll stand pat.
> 
> ...


What scares me is Larry Brown being a part of the team decision making.

And I'm not feeling this whole 3 games a year on Wizards TV thing. This is easy for you to say, but I never get to see the team play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> And I'm not feeling this whole 3 games a year on Wizards TV thing. This is easy for you to say, but I never get to see the team play.


Oh, I definitely understand this. I might be facing a predicament as soon as next year where I'll only be seeing two games a year, so I know it's gonna be tough.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

We are middle of the pack and will forever be a midpack team


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> We are middle of the pack and will forever be a midpack team


Ah, always a paragon of positivity.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Give me a reason? show me a reason to be positive. THe positives I have gotten out of this season is that Iggy is a star in this league, I know that Andre Miller isnt a long term option here. I know that Dalembert while getting better is still one of the dumber players in the league, Ive always been a Korver fan but he is what he is. We have 3 draft picks and was in a perfect position to get a really good player. Franchise type even, but king and cheeks found a way to mess that up and we still dont know what talents our younger players have, because most good coaches that have young talent on they're team when they know the season is over play that young talent to see what they can do. Tell me something good about Bobby Jones and prior to last week Louis Williams. Our management sucks. We only show we can be consistently bad or consistently mediocre. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Give me a reason? show me a reason to be positive. THe positives I have gotten out of this season is that Iggy is a star in this league, I know that Andre Miller isnt a long term option here. I know that Dalembert while getting better is still one of the dumber players in the league, Ive always been a Korver fan but he is what he is. We have 3 draft picks and was in a perfect position to get a really good player. Franchise type even, but king and cheeks found a way to mess that up and we still dont know what talents our younger players have, because most good coaches that have young talent on they're team when they know the season is over play that young talent to see what they can do. Tell me something good about Bobby Jones and prior to last week Louis Williams. Our management sucks. We only show we can be consistently bad or consistently mediocre. Which one do you prefer?


You get to change ****ty diapers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> You get to change ****ty diapers.


That's Maurice Cheeks fault as well. The night my wife got pregnant in Dec 05 they beat thw warriors 111-100 and I was excited because it was a really good game. I thank him though


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

LOL

BEEZ you're a Hall of Famer in my eyes, man. :laugh:


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> LOL
> 
> BEEZ you're a Hall of Famer in my eyes, man. :laugh:



Agreed is there a better mix of seriousness and comedy from a admin on this site.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> That's Maurice Cheeks fault as well. The night my wife got pregnant in Dec 05 they beat thw warriors 111-100 and I was excited because it was a really good game. I thank him though


lol


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Thanks Coates but stuff like that is reserved for you guys that actually make good well thought out posts


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Thanks Coates but stuff like that is reserved for you guys that actually make good well thought out posts


Damn, there goes my HOF bid.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> Damn, there goes my HOF bid.



LOL you guys are crazy....I haven't had a good laugh on here in awhile.......Thanks Beez


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

That's the one thing that upset me about this season is that Cheeks didn't give guys like Williams more minutes to see what he can do on the court. I mean damn, we wasted a draft pick on him and we weren't winning at the time, so why are you gonna give Kevin Ollie all those minutes instead of Williams who came in with so much 'potential'?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SirCharles34 said:


> That's the one thing that upset me about this season is that Cheeks didn't give guys like Williams more minutes to see what he can do on the court. I mean damn, we wasted a draft pick on him and we weren't winning at the time, so why are you gonna give Kevin Ollie all those minutes instead of Williams who came in with so much 'potential'?


I'm with you on this one. Playing Ollie over Williams is ridiculous.


----------

